# Unable to run an old DOS program used for scales and balance



## Mayweather72 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey Guys!
I am facing a problem in running a DOS program which is actually used for rectification and modification of scales and balances. The software is of company Sartorius. It is pretty old software and runs on MS DOS while I install it on window xp as well as window 7 32bit. After the installation whenever I run the exe file showing the icon of a DOS a command prompt opens for some seconds and shuts down immediately. I've tried so many things to run that program but all in vain. 
Some solutions I tried are as follows:

Used DOS Box and it raised an error that the application will run on Microsoft Windows.
Used vDOS as well and application didn't run as it generated an error which says "Don't send" when I clicked on that the vDOS terminated

Changed compatibility in both xp and window 7 32bit(failed)
Used command prompt directly in both OS but didn't work as well
One thing to be noted that I didn't use any earlier version of windows before window xp. I am attaching some screenshots and also uploading a pdf file manual of that particular program I am trying to install.
If anyone has any information regarding this software and how to run it then please reply and help me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Have you tried Sartorius Technical Support..?

Here is a link to their support team - https://www.sartorius.com/sartorius/en/EUR/contact/technical-support

T.


----------



## Mayweather72 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you so much Tabvla for a great suggestion. But I was wondering will they assist me now as the software is pretty old.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes they will help you.... they have a reputation to protect.

T.


----------



## Mayweather72 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks a lot Tabvla!
Will surely consult them.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Please update this Thread with the outcome of your call to Sartorius.

T.


----------

